# Double Barrel



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Watch after 1.40min


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Does he shoot 2 balls at a time?


----------



## hiddenweaponmaker (Feb 14, 2010)

yes he does


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

that probably took a long time to master, or perfect


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I've seen that man before, He is very good. Notice he uses flatbands for his frame. I still think the guy in this attached video is the best I ever saw. Check the end where he shoots off a moving motorcycle and hits everything while riding!!! Flatband


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Impressive stuff, I'm pretty sure that if I attempted that I would manage to hit both sides of my slingshot simultaneously!


----------

